# Schlumberger Eclipse 2009.1 torrent



## batruna (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي:14::14:

لقد وجدت ملف تورنت رائع للبرنامج الغني عن التعريف Schlumberger Eclipse 2009.1 بالاظافة الى كثير من الشروحات والامثلة في نفس ملف التورنت اتمنى انه يعجبكم وانشاء الله موفقين

رابط التحميل ادناه

http://www.4shared.com/file/p2lKYQuM/Schlumberger_Eclipse_20091.html


----------



## تولين (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## drilling engineer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لو رابط مباشر يكون أفضل ..


----------



## alberdi (7 مايو 2012)

*Eclipse medicine 2010*

someone know how to install eclipse 2010 medicine please I got th files but dont know how to apply.


----------

